# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Medistar

## mikey hulk

Hi just purchased some medistar wondering if it looks any good? All viles were sealed of that means anything

----------


## DeadlyD

I have already started a thread on Medistar, yes its a good Canadian UGL, a little over priced imo but g2g.

----------


## mikey hulk

google has lots of canadian labs

or this forum is listing more and more every day.. 

*edited sw

----------


## DeadlyD

> ***edit


If you can get hold of Newport Pharmaceuticals, its a good UGL.

----------


## deathdodger

Ive heard thats good stuff

----------


## mikey hulk

Ya sorry about that I didn't think I was skating that close to the line I shall choose my words more carefully

----------


## ILLEATYERFKNHART

Got three of those coming my way right now...

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

> I have already started a thread on Medistar, yes its a good Canadian UGL, a little over priced imo but g2g.


In my city medistar is 45 for 10 cc. Had a few friends on. 750 mg sust and poor results after 6 weeks on using. Switched to omnadren from jefla at 500mg/ week. and blew up. Everyone asked him what he changed. His answer? Properly dosed test!!! We knew medistar is underdosed. Just like 98% of all ugl labs are underdosed and not made in a sterile environment. If you value your health find a pharma source and do it right. Cost more but worth it. Have to use so many cc of ugl crap your body has to filter all that oil with garbage in it. 

Doing it right with clean , properly dosed non ugl basement crap is the future. Ugl may work for a 18 year old but does nothing once you've actually done it right. 

Good luck

----------


## liftheavy169

Medistar did seem really underdosed and it looked like they didn't fill their bottles consistently getting anywhere from 7 ml to 10 ml per vial was kind if torqued with them really and it was sust that I used from them too

----------


## mikey hulk

Junk

----------

